
Does AI have a dirty mind, too? - MarekCichy
https://medium.com/@marekkcichy/does-ai-have-a-dirty-mind-too-6948430e4b2b
======
nyx_
Huh... got halfway down the article before realizing having this shit on my
screen at work wasn't a great look.

